# New Sled



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Still getting it setup like I want but it's getting there. Mounting the Humminbird's today and gonna head out to the river later on. This thing is built like a tank and has some of the best welding I've ever seen on a boat. Xtreme uses 1/8" thick aluminum which is nearly double that of other "Jon" boats. 

2013 1442 Xtreme River Skiff 
Aluminum Xtreme Trailor 
Yamaha F20 w/power tilt 
Minn Kota 210 Battery Charger
Minn Kota 70lb, 24v foot controlled TM
SliderG5 seat mounts, these things are badass. http://www.sliderg5.com/
Tempress seats 
Humminbird 596c HD DI up front 
Humminbird 597c HD DI on the back 

Still tweaking everything but so far I love this boat, runs all day on little gas, the 20 pushes it around 27mph with full load, turns like a dream. I have taken it out 3 times and every time I have to sit at the boat ramp while someone asks about it. It's a head turner for sure and it performs as good as it looks.


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome setup Chase! Beautiful boat.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrats on a fine looking rig chase!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

A new boat has always given me quite a thrill. Love learning how to handle her and adding new toys. Congratulations! It looks like a fun ride.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

What make is it?:whistling:


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Doing your research has certainly paid off.
Enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Fine ride !*

Almost as good as having a beautiful wife !


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice rig for sure & thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice!!!!! Some time I wish I would of got a smaller boat to get some smaller places I cant get to.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

That 70 lb trolling motor should get that rig up on plane, upstream!
Got to talk with one of the welders at a FS show a few years back, they do pretty nice work and don't cut any corners.
Nice rig, need any SharkHide to keep all that aluminum pretty?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

kanaka said:


> That 70 lb trolling motor should get that rig up on plane, upstream!
> Got to talk with one of the welders at a FS show a few years back, they do pretty nice work and don't cut any corners.
> Nice rig, need any SharkHide to keep all that aluminum pretty?


Yeah it runs good on the 70lb. I fish trolling motor lakes alot so it's nice. 

What's the deal with the Shark Hide. I just googled it, do you sell it?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Split, I bought a quart of the stuff and it's way more than I can ever use. Sell ya a pint of it for $30, if you need more than that, we can work something out. Used maybe 1/2 cup out of the can.


----------



## cbfurman (May 1, 2015)

Kanaka - do you still have any Sharkhide on hand or know anyone in town that stocks the product?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

cb, yes I still have it. Try leaving a message on the visitors page on my profile. 

Just log in, r click on my screen name and look for the message box. If that doesn't work, post here that you tried.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Cool rig. You gonna find with the TM mounted to one side, when you are using it the boat will want to ride at an unusual angle. Atleast a boat I had did it until I moved the mount to the muddle. I did try turning the motor the opposite way the TM wanted to pull the ass end around. It helped some but I got fed up with it.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

dustyflair said:


> Cool rig. You gonna find with the TM mounted to one side, when you are using it the boat will want to ride at an unusual angle. Atleast a boat I had did it until I moved the mount to the muddle. I did try turning the motor the opposite way the TM wanted to pull the ass end around. It helped some but I got fed up with it.



This thread is 2 years old and I never had any issue like that at all with that boat. She has a new home now.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Cool!!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

White lightning aluminum wheel cleaning stuff works great. Instantly cleans on contact. It's got to be some sort of acid cleaner. 
It keeps my 1986 aluminum bass boat looking like it did in 1986 when it was on the showroom floor. 
White lightning.

Just thought I would comment, even though it's an old thread.


----------

